# Sharpness



## janathull (Aug 31, 2005)

Hi Everyone.
Does anyone have or know where I can get a photo of Jebsens Sharpness. Thios was the bulkie operating in the late 70s.
Many thanks. janathull


----------



## 12548 (Mar 23, 2007)

Havent seen any Pics of that yet,but will keep on looking.
This bit of info on her though.
From
Marine Casualty Database Southern African Coast
This list totals 35 Million tons of shipping from 1552 to 1984



Jul 1974 Sharpness Bulk Carrier 21,570 British Off Port Elizabeth 

The only other ship of that name that i have come across is this one.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Jon, I think that ship would be "Sharpnes" (ie only one 's'). Some info on Miramar.

John T.


----------



## danube4 (Aug 20, 2005)

Pic of Jebsens Sharpnes here.

Type: Ship Sharpnes.

go down to no,3 Hauptuberschrift.

third pic on left, SHARPNES

Barney.


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

That ship looks a little too big for Sharness. But I have been wrong before.

John.


----------



## 12548 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Sharpnes*

HI janathull is this the one you are looking for!
Cheers
joller6


----------



## janathull (Aug 31, 2005)

Hi Everyone,
Thanks for the response. The first photo is the pre sea training ship Vindicatrix at Sharpness which I went to in the summer of 65. The second photo is one of Jebsons but the wong one. The one I`m after had differant shaped accom and derricks instead of cranes. Thanks janathull


----------



## Moulder (Aug 19, 2006)

*Sharpnes*

Hi Janathull,

Have a look at the Foto-flite site - see link here - and scroll down to the next to last image (No.29). I think that's the one you want.

There must have been another *Sharpnes *built at some time or another with cranes, and as you've observed, with different accommodation.

The *Sharpnes *that you're looking for was 12982.17 GRT and her official number - 358926.

I sailed on her from 25.2.81 joining in Newcastle N.S.W. and paid off at Point Henry on 16.7.81.

Hope above helps.

Steve.
(Thumb)


----------



## janathull (Aug 31, 2005)

Thank you every one, the photo is on fotoflite. I sailed on her in 78, a good job. Cheers janathull


----------



## theaskew (Jul 10, 2006)

Hi Janathull
I joined the SHARPNES In Shimizu Japan 25-05-73
& payed off in Hamburg 11-12-73.I will have to get
the photo myself of fotoflite.
Regards Artie


----------



## janathull (Aug 31, 2005)

I joined in Vancouver in March 78, loaded sulpher for someplace in China. The ship was fine but China was another story. Cheers janathull


----------



## the troubadour (Jun 21, 2009)

Joined her I think it was May in 74 in Albany WA bound for Hamburg. Vessel broke down of Port Elizabeth,RSA and after a few days drifting we got a tow into CapeTown. Sandy Ritchie was master.
Sharpnes remained in CT until mid July when crankshaft was replaced and after trials was able to continue to Hamburg.


----------



## fisherfolk (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi, I left the ship in Vancover which I think must have been march 78.whatever happened to the Sharpness?


----------



## Kurt Svaage (Apr 5, 2021)

janathull said:


> Hi Everyone.
> Does anyone have or know where I can get a photo of Jebsens Sharpness. Thios was the bulkie operating in the late 70s.
> Many thanks. janathull


----------



## Bill.B (Oct 19, 2013)

I believe some of the Jebsen S class bunkers were converted from derricks to cranes in the later 70s. I sailed on Swiftness and Sealnes and they had derricks and electric grabs. I got a photo from Photoflight of Swiftnes in the 80s and she had cranes By then. It was the same hull. I know Jebsens were also looking into making mods to the S class to accommodate containers too. Hope that helps.


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

There were two "S" classes and indeed two SHARPNES

7306075
*SHARPNES (1) (1973 - 1983)*
First Swiftnes class - Bulk carrier with five 12-ton Velle type derricks capable of operating grabs carried aboard.
As built: 12,982g. 8,045n. 21,916d. 510’ 3” (BB) x 75’ 2” x 32’ 3¼” oa.
Post 1995: 12,631g. 7,490n. 21,916d.
18-cyl. 4 S.C.S.A. (400 x 460mm) Pielstick 18PC2V-400 type by the shipbuilder at Yokohama. 9,000bhp. 14 kts.
26.2.1973: Launched by Nippon Kokan KK, Shimizu (Yard No. 308), for H. Clarkson & Company Ltd., London.
25.5.1973: Completed for Jebsens (UK) Ltd., London. (O.N. 358926). 
1974: Transferred to Jebsen, Dillingham Shipping Ltd., (same managers), London. 1979: Transferred to Pacnorse Shipping (UK) Ltd., (same managers).
1981: Transferred to Jebsen Shipping Ltd.
1983: Sold to Jordan National Shipping Lines Company Ltd., (Jebsens Ship Management Ltd, managers), Jordan, and renamed HITTEEN. (O.N. 15).
1986: Removed from management. 
1989: Jebsens Ship Management Ltd., appointed as managers.
18.10.1990: Sold to Danton Shipping Ltd., Malta, and renamed ECUADOR. (O.N. 2555).
18.7.1994: Sold to Ecuador Shipping Company Ltd., (Goldenport Shipmanagement Ltd., managers), Malta, and renamed ISIDORA.
29.11.1995: Sold to Eurobulker V Shipping Ltd., Honduras, and renamed EUROBULKER V. (O.N. L-0356325).
7.1997: Ilias Shipping Corp., appointed as managers, and Malta flag closed. 
22.10.1998: Last reported movement was her arrival at Piraeus for lay-up.
2001: Sold to unspecified owners and renamed MED GENERAL under Sao Tome & Principe flag. 
8.4.2005: Delivered to Aliaga based shipbreakers.


8307935
*SHARPNES (2) (1985 - 2005)*
Second Swiftnes class - Bulk carrier with three 25-ton cranes capable of operating grabs carried aboard and with a container capacity of 514 TEU.
As built: 18,977g. 9,298n. 29,402d. 170.03 (BB) x 27.56 x 10.002 metres oa.
Post 1995: 18,993g. 9,293n. 29,402d.
6-cyl. 2 S.C.S.A. (580 x 1,700mm) Sulzer 6RTA58 type by the shipbuilder at Tamashima. 7,500bhp. 14 kts.
1983: Ordered by Ryoshin Lease KK, Japan, from Sumitomo Heavy Industries Ltd., Yokosuka (Yard No. 1121), for lease to Atle Jebsen Rederi. 
12.6.1984: Keel laid.
8.9.1984: Launched.
9.1.1985: Completed for MTBC Leasing Company Ltd., (Sankyo Kaiun KK, (Sankyo Line), managers), Japan. (O.N. 128142). 
1988: Sold to Altamar International Shipping Company Ltd., Philippines. (O.N. 229652).
1989: Transferred to Comboship International SA, (Jebsens Ship Management (Bergen) AS, managers), Norway, (O.N. N-00838).
1992: Transferred to Jebsens Thun Lumber Ship SA, (Same managers).
1993: Sold to Maimaksa Shipping SA, (same managers), St Vincent and The Grenadines.
1994: Sold to Jebsen Pitch Carriers (same managers), under Panama flag. 1998: Transferred to Aluventure Sharpnes Shipping Company SA, Leer, Germany, (Wilson Ship Management (Bergen) AS, Bergen, managers), retaining Panama flag.
2003: AJ Ship Management, Leer, appointed as managers.
2005: Sold to Gearbulk Shipowning Ltd., Bergen, (Jebsen Skibsrederi AS, Bergen, manager), and renamed ASPEN ARROW, under Bahamas flag. 
1.2011: Gearbulk Ltd, appointed as managers. 
8.3.2012: Delivered to Jiangmen Zhong Xin Shipbreaking, for demolition at Jiangmen, Jiangsu.


----------



## granthq (2 mo ago)

janathull said:


> Hi Everyone.
> Does anyone have or know where I can get a photo of Jebsens Sharpness. Thios was the bulkie operating in the late 70s.
> Many thanks. janathull


My father Grant Stewart was Captain on the Sharpnes


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

This is SHARPNES 1st the vessel being sought in the original post. All vessels with S names apparently signifies shallow draught.


----------

